# Did anyone tape Abroadies episode of "Child Against All Odds?"



## Holly667 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi,

I have been cursing myself since Tuesday as for the past 3 weeks I have taped Child Against All Odds but forgot this week's episode  .  It was more relevant to me as apparently it was to feature Abroadies & donor egg issues?

If this week's episode did cover DE treatment abroad I would be very grateful if anyone who taped it could lend me the tape.  I will obviously send a cheque to cover postage.

Many thanks.

Holly
x


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Holly - was just going to post that I had and thought I'd check the recordings section of our weird hard drive machine (its a man thing) that saves series for us and only two progs are showing, this weeks not being one of them.  Not happy, and v sorry I can't help.

Have to break the bad news to b123 as I was supposed to be saving them for her........

Hope you get to see it somehow,

Lesleyj


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Holly - me again, I just phoned husband to bawl him out about useless technological gizmos and it appears ours is clever (!) and, although it missed the main showing, it recorded the repeat that goes out in the early hours with a chappie doing sign language at the side of the screen.  If this wouldn't annoy you too much, personal message me with your address and I will get it off to you.

Love

Lesleyj


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have it if you are stuck !!!  We have Skyplus and we recorded it on that - I can copy it onto a tape and send it - no idea how yet, but I know it can be done 

I haven't watched it yet so no idea if it was any good.

Let me know if you need it 

xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

We have a DVD of them if anyone wants send me a Private message and I can burn you a copy


----------

